# K61 flush or change?



## 95Simplicity (Jun 5, 2012)

Have searched here and there found many different suggestions. So thought to try a vote thread of my own.

95 Broadmoor k61 trans. 400hrs. Mow hilly terrain (mostly all hills). Fluid in all four tires. Last year, stopped pulling when least bit warm. Kept maintained and clean. However, like a dummy I regularly took to car wash and washed underneath rear fender, etc.

Pulled trans. Fan clean but some grass build up on trans fins. Drained fluid. Very dark (black) seemed thick and smelled "bad" and was frothy. Given above can water get in? Magnet picked up no metal.

1. Bite bullet buy trans. 250 used 1000 new. Used no warranty but "guaranteed to work". Will change fluid. I'm on fixed income and 1000 is almost half of my take. So eat or buy new trans.
2. Is it worth it to try flush and fill? Flush as best i can. (plan to use Mobil 0w/20w synth) Should I use some type of cleaner as well (like seafoam)? Plan to put qt in spin pulleys and axles (still have tires on). Drain then fill with 5w30 Mobil synthetic per instructions I have read. Also is it worthwhile to pull the pan and clean/change the filter and magnets? Would have to order those parts.

Suggestions greatly appreciated and tia.
Tony


----------

